# My Dog (Jack)



## Earthwire (Feb 6, 2009)

This is my little handful comments welcome


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww major cuteness  hi there n welcome we want tons more pics please hehe  xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Jack has such a beautiful face, we need to see the rest of him now


----------



## Earthwire (Feb 6, 2009)

As requested


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Really handsome dog, you must be very proud.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful dog....lovely pics.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

*Aww he's lovely x*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Jack is Beautiful hes got very gentle eyes


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

He is lovely, i love goldies


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting more pictures of Jack.
He is a lovely Goldie.


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

lovely pics, have to say the snow does add that certain wow factor to photos, , not that anyones pet doesn't, lol but you know what i mean.


----------



## mollymoo (Feb 5, 2009)

where did you get jack from hes lovely my little niece want a golden retriever so many breaders dont no where to satrt


----------



## Earthwire (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi thanks for all your lovelly comments, you can go through the Kennel Club for a list of breeders theres lots about 'Jack' is a pedigree so he's KC registered and has hip scores right lttle character we will be getting him casterated when he reach's one he is at that dominant stage. :thumbup:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

hes lovely.......


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous:smile5:


----------

